# Second try at macro



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 1, 2015)

This time I broke out the tripod and used the timer.  Bright late afternoon sun against a background shadow to bring out the color.  I actually had to go into negative saturation in AfterShot  as the color red was so bright the detail was being lost.  Still a learning process but enjoyable.

Dave 

1.





2. 




3.




4. 




Thanks for looking.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2015)

Tripods & remote releases/timers make this sort of stuff a LOT easier.  If you have the option mirror lock-up can be useful when you get really tight.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry but the harsh light and shadows does not help the images. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think you're beginning to get the basics, what you'll find is that you won't be satisfied with flowers that don't move. Where the real test comes is to get little critters. That could mean a bug, bee, butterfly,ect.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 1, 2015)

You have the right ideas, now you need to keep shooting. I'm not expert myself but it takes a while to get used to macros. I bet you can get better results if you wait for the right kind of light, or use your own.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for all the helpful comments.  I do have a ring flash arriving today so that should be another step forward.
It's kinda funny that yesterday I couldn't find a bug of any kind outside.  Probably because I live in northern Ontario and the mornings are near freezing this time of year.  I may also have to look for some interesting ways to shoot some inanimate objects.

Dave


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2015)

I like it!


----------

